# Still room for new recordings? Yes, was my thought when I heard this Telemann rec.



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

So many classical CD's around! In the "new releases index" e-ve-ry month in the Gramophone magazine (amazing to see that, still), in the shops, in your own CD-shelfs, in a forgotten box in your attic… Is there still room for new releases? Yes, very much! That was the thought when I heard a new CD with violin sonata's by Georg Philipp Telemann on Spotify last night. Four previously unrecorded works, played with such elegance and power; for me it was a relevance to hear such "flowing" and ease on a baroque violin. The technique of playing period instruments still develops and that in itself enough reason to keep recording and issuing these CD's. Highlight for me was the second movement of the (violin solo) fantasia in b minor, dancing and playing upon ornaments with the greatest fun factor imaginable…  Curious what you think of this performance!

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2016/01/fine-baroque-chamber-music-cd-georg.html

Rolf, Netherlands


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't wait for some of those and other new releases to be reissued :tiphat: I'm sure I will still be collecting by then


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

otterhouse said:


> So many classical CD's around! In the "new releases index" e-ve-ry month in the Gramophone magazine (amazing to see that, still), in the shops, in your own CD-shelfs, in a forgotten box in your attic… Is there still room for new releases? Yes, very much! That was the thought when I heard a new CD with violin sonata's by Georg Philipp Telemann on Spotify last night. Four previously unrecorded works, played with such elegance and power; for me it was a relevance to hear such "flowing" and ease on a baroque violin. The technique of playing period instruments still develops and that in itself enough reason to keep recording and issuing these CD's. Highlight for me was the second movement of the (violin solo) fantasia in b minor, dancing and playing upon ornaments with the greatest fun factor imaginable…  Curious what you think of this performance!
> 
> http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2016/01/fine-baroque-chamber-music-cd-georg.html
> 
> Rolf, Netherlands


You may also enjoy this Telemann record of Violin fantasias:









Excellent playing imo.


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

2 CD's? 


Rolf


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, if any composer has a bunch of unrecorded works laying around, it's probably him.


----------

